# HOCOC Turkey Derby



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

Loaner cars will be available for NEW racers!


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

*Tracks*

Here are the tracks that will be used for the upcoming Turkey Derby.

Sportsman: Oval









ASRL TransAm: Champion









Super Late Models: Car Model


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Man I wish you were closer!


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

brownie374 said:


> Man I wish you were closer!


I'm with you Brownie! Way too cool man. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

I painted this up for the Turkey Derby.
Gobble, gobble, gobble...lets go racing boys!


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

*Pictures*

Raffle winners.









NSC Podium.









ASRL first place cars.









Super Late Model podium.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

If I coulda, I woulda... Someone's gotta come in last... Probably me had I been able.


----------

